# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Mũi Dinh Cậu _ Kỳ thú đảo ngọc Phú Quốc

## travelvietnam

Khach san tai Phu Quoc_Nằm trên đỉnh ghềnh đá thiên tạo được bàn tay tài hoa của tạo hoá tạc, đẽo thành nhiều tuyệt tác tạo hình, vì vậy Dinh Cậu không chỉ hấp dẫn khách du lich bằng những câu chuyện lung linh sắc màu huyền hoặc từ truyền thuyết xa xưa, mà còn hấp dẫn khách du lich phương xa bởi vẻ đẹp kỳ thú từ những thớ đá sống động.


Du lich Phu Quoc

    Ra đời vào khoảng thế kỷ XVII, nằm cách thị trấn Dương Đông 200m về phía Tây, Dinh Cậu toạ lạc trên ghềnh đá quay mặt ra biển quanh năm sóng vỗ, gió táp và nắng tràn, chính vì thế tuy chỉ là mũi đá nhỏ ở cửa sông Dương Đông, nhưng nơi đây được ví như biểu tượng của Đảo ngọc Phu Quoc bởi sự hoà trộn hài hoà giữa biển xanh - cát trắng - nắng, gió và đá.

    Đá ở đây không chỉ là một cảnh vật đẹp, mà với những hình thù kỳ quái, còn tạo ra sức mê hoặc thiêng liêng, cổ kính khó đâu có được. Bởi ở đó ta không chỉ bắt gặp hình ảnh sống động của những con vật có thật giữa đời thường, như chú lợn rừng chuẩn bị bước vào cuộc chiến một mất một còn, con rùa biển đang lao mình về với đại dương bao la, hay con cá sấu đang lim dim phơi mình giữa biển gió để thưởng thức tiếng hát từ trùng khơi vọng về, mà còn có hình ảnh của nhiều linh vật từ trong truyền thuyết bước ra, như: rồng biển táp sóng, giao long gọi gió...

    Vì vậy, ai lỡ một lần lạc bước đến đây chắc chắn sẽ sớm quay trở lại để thêm một lần chiêm ngưỡng... một Dinh Cậu kỳ thú!

    Phu Quoc mỗi một địa danh là một khám phá mới của hòn đảo được mệnh danh lớn nhất Việt Nam với các danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp còn nguyên sơ, nước biển trong xanh, nhiếu điểm du lich thú vị, khach du lich rất thich thú và hấp dẫn mỗi khi đến du lich tại Phu quoc, không chỉ thế mà du lich Phu Quoc khach du lich sẽ rất thoải mái khi được hưởng dịch vụ lưu trú các khach san tai  Phu Quoc từ dịch vụ phòng khach san cho đấn các phong cách phuc vụ của nhân viên khach san, một số khach san , mà khach du lich có thể tham khảo khi đến với Phu Quoc : khach san Thiên Hải Sơn , khach san Hương Biển, khach san Kim Hoa. khach san Hoang Gia, khach san Thang Long.... Khach du lich có thể liên hệ 0908.084.385. để đặt phòng khi đến Phu Quoc.


    Theo Khach san tai Phu Quoc.

----------

